# Bow eye / winch hook question.



## mysavioreigns (Jul 20, 2013)

I've got a small problem (I hope) in that, the hook on my winch is not big enough to fit around the front handle on my boat. See the picture below to see what I mean:







I've contemplated a few things, but do you guys have any suggestions? I thought about putting a big carabiner or something similar to this:






and then hook the winch-hook onto that, but I'm not sure.

Has anyone else run into this? I really don't want to install a new bow-eye because anywhere below that handle is hard to get to, and the handle is very solid.

Thanks


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 21, 2013)

> Has anyone else run into this?


Yup, sure have. I used a carbiner for years, no problems.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 21, 2013)

I use the same thing on my jon boat because my snap hook is too thick to fit my bow eye. So I attached a large quick link(what you have pictured) to my bow eye, then hook up to the quick link.


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 22, 2013)

I have the same problem.... I use a carabiner too.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Jul 22, 2013)

That pic is not a carabiner. It's a quick link. [-X


----------



## mysavioreigns (Jul 23, 2013)

Actually it's a maillon  

I ended up finding one in the trailer department at Northern tool (similar to that picture), and put that on last night. Worked well, and with the added benefit that it straightens the strap (previously it was turned 90*, which I did not like). It's rated up to 3,500 pounds, so that should work! Hopefully I can get a picture of the newly-fabricated trailer up soon.


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 23, 2013)

I wasn't referring to the picture ...it was the post before me.


----------

